# Green Room renovation/redesign



## llecount (Dec 8, 2011)

We are looking in to the possibilities of renovating our green room. I'd like to add functionality to the room, and make it more modern. The furniture, carpeting and wall decorations are all from when the facility opened in 1991. 
Right now the room is setup with a community sink (read: 3 faucets, half octagon shape), fridge, couch, chairs, coffee table, end table and a cabinet which the coffee maker and water pot sit on. 
I'd like the redesign to include some makeup mirrors with counter tops and lights (similar to our dressing rooms), a new sink with counter tops and cabinets for storage, new furniture, new carpet and a TV with cable and a connection to our house view camera. 

Does this sound like a worthwhile redesign for the space? Our house is generally used as a road house and performance venue for the occasional dance recital and campus music department events. What other items would you include if this were your space?


----------



## chausman (Dec 8, 2011)

To be clear, this is for the green ROOM, not a renovation of the entire space trying to make it more environmentally friendly correct?

I (as an actor) always want more counter space. ALWAYS. And good places to put costume racks.

From a tech perspective, speakers that are loud enough so you can hear the show, not just see it, but with everything, not to loud you can't hear announcements and things.


----------



## llecount (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Green renovation/redesign*

Yes, green room only. 
Counter space is severely lacking right now. Adding the counter tops around the sink, and for the makeup area I thought that would be a welcome addition. We have plenty of space for rolling racks, and there is a built in rack in the room. But we thought about updating it to make it more functional, as it's a little on the small side right now. It does have a full length mirror attached to it, and I feel like that's a necessity to keep. 
There are speakers already installed in the room that function fine, nothing would be changed with those.


----------



## Footer (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Green renovation/redesign*

Do you have a guest production office? That is something many tour managers/PM's really like to see. A simple desk with a hard line internet and phone is all you need in that dept. A microwave is also essential. If you can fit makeup mirrors anywhere else, do. I personally don't like the green room to be too "work" related.


----------



## llecount (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Green renovation/redesign*

Our green room often doubles as a production office for touring shows, as we have no other space suited for that use. Our current green room already has wireless internet and a phone available. 
The makeup mirrors were suggested because the older dancers use the green room as their dressing room during the dance recitals. Having makeup facilities in there is something they have suggested in the past. 
I'd venture to guess that our green room isn't always used as such in a traditional sense. In the past 3 years that I've been here, I've been taking note on how the room is being used, and planning the redesign to accommodate those usage patterns as best we can.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Green renovation/redesign*

If the makeup use is only for the occasional thing like your recital perhaps a folding table and some freestanding mirrors with a light clamped on might be more useful? if you can find a place to store the mirrors etc you can just throw them in there when needed and remove them to free the space back up the rest of the time.


----------



## NickVon (Dec 17, 2011)

Audio Monitors. I would think this might already be included in the room. A Greenroom Announce feed from a SM clear com position (depending on size and location.) our green room is small enough that a person can easily grab the attention of 15 children all yammering on. 

We have a Hot and Cold Poland Springs water dispenser in our Green room. Instant hot water for for tea and coffee. Cold for anything else. Ours is a filter system tied into our water line. 

Place for a coffe maker.

a Kitchen'ish Sink somewhere, other then a Dressing/makeup room sink. Something for cleaning dishes/glass/props/etc.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## tjrobb (Dec 17, 2011)

A drinking fountain if one is not nearby. Ours is only FOH in the lobby and the water tank in the fridge is constantly needing refilled. Minor pain, but something to think about.


----------



## MarshallPope (Dec 18, 2011)

A wet bar?

Eh, maybe that's for a different type pf venue.

Seriously, depending on the size of the space, I would definitely want to allow for multiple seating areas so that your actors are able to segregate into groups. It can help eliminate those "Let's get away so we can talk about something semi-privately" gatherings that always seem to block hallways.


----------



## shiben (Dec 18, 2011)

MarshallPope said:


> A wet bar?
> 
> Eh, maybe that's for a different type pf venue.


 
That should be as many venues as possible. Also one in the crew break room. But that can just be a kegerator and a small fridge.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 23, 2011)

How's your storage in the facility? It sounds like you need this for several different purposes besides just a green room. Counter space is essential, along with high cabinets for storing things like disposable utensils/plates/supplies and the coffee supplies, etc. 

As for the rest of the room, you want it to be flexible as your needs. Consider portable make-up stations instead of built in. Have room for your extra costume racks. Portable seating is a must. Maybe a small bank of lockers for when you have all those extra dancers.


----------

